# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  2o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2022 (15-16 Οκτωβρίου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)

## Polyneikos

ΠΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2022 (15-16 Οκτωβρίου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)

Το διάστημα 15-16 Οκτωβρίου, πραγματοποιείται το 2ο Πανελlήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness στο Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)!

Αγωνιστικές κατηγορίες

⏭⏭Fitness Challenge
⏭⏭Children Fitness
⏭⏭Bikini Fitness
⏭⏭Wellness Fitness
⏭⏭Body Fitness
⏭⏭Mens Physique
⏭⏭Classic Physique
⏭⏭Classic Bodybuilding 
⏭⏭Bodybuilding
 Πληροφορίες 
☑️info@posd.gr
☑️6947430899

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης*

11 ημέρες έμειναν για την διεξαγωγή του Πανελλήνιου Πρωτάθληματος της ΠΟΣΔ που θα διεξαχθεί στο κλειστό Γυμναστήριο Ναυπλίου.
Προθεσμία δηλώσεων συμμετοχών *έως 09/10/2022* μέσω των σωματείων της Ομοσπονδίας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πρόγραμμα Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος 2022

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΠΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2022 - Day II*
*Απονομές Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness - Best Moments!

Βikini Fitness Masters

*




*
Βikini Fitness Juniors
*





*Bikini Fitness -1.66

*













*Body Fitness Masters Open*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique Juniors
*





*Mens Physique Masters
*








*Mens Physique -1.76*






*Mens Physique -1.82*








*5. Mens Physique -1.76*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Classic Physique -180 , Masters , Juniors*
















* Classic Physique +180*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding Masters


*


*
Classic Bodybuilding -1.75


*


*
Classic Bodybuilding +1.80

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding* *Juniors

*


*

**Bodybuilding* * Masters

*


*
**Bodybuilding* * -80κ


*









*
**Bodybuilding* * -95κ


*




*


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταδιακά ανεβαίνουν στο Multimedia Gallery οι φωτογραφίες από το αγωνιστικό 2ημερο του 2ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος  που διεξήχθη στο κλειστό στάδιο Ναυπλίου, στις 15-16 Οκτωβρίου.

https://www.bodybuilding.gr/multimed...ilding-fitness

----------


## Polyneikos

To *2ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.* έγινε σε 2ημερο, με τα αθλήματα που έχει βάλει υπό την αιγίδα της και αναπτύσσει στην Ελλάδα η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία.
To *Σάββατο , 15 Οκτωβρίου, έγινε το Fitness Challenge*, ένα ραγδαία αναπτυσσόμενο άθλημα, αν κρίνουμε από τις* 150 συμμετοχές.*
Την* Κυριακή , 16 Οκτωβρίου,* έγινε η* Άρση Δραμιών αρχικά, με 55 συμμετοχές*, ενώ συνέχισε η ροή του αγώνα με την* Σωματική Διάπλαση & Fitness, με 55 συμμετοχές.*
Αν κρίνουμε από τους αριθμούς, είναι βέβαιο ότι την συμμετοχή 260 αθλητών στις κατηγορίες, θα ζήλευαν παραδοσιακές Ομοσπονδίες, αθλημάτων δεκαετιών!

Ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης,* σε συνεργασία με τον *Δήμο Ναυπλίου,* ανέλαβαν την φιλοξενία μιας απαιτητικής διοργάνωσης, με την αρωγή αρκετών ατόμων - στελεχών της Ομοσπονδίας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι φωτογραφίες του Fitness Challenge & Δραμιών, έχουν ανέβει στο Gallery

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini Fitness Masters

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness Juniors*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini Fitness -1.66*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Body Fitness Open

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique Juniors

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.76*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Mens Physique -1.82

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique Masters

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique -180 , Masters , Juniors

(1 συμμετοχή σε κάθε κατηγορία)

*





*Classic Physique Juniors*



*Classic Physique -180 (νο35)  & Masters (νο34)*




*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique +180 

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding Masters

**
*











*



Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75
*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80


*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Juniors
*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Masters
*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding -80*
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding -95**

*











*


Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ολοκληρώθηκε το φωτο-ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα.
Δεν υπήρξε Γενικός Τίτλος, προφανώς στα πρότυπα (; )  Πανελληνίων Πρωταθλημάτων άλλων αθλημάτων.
Φωτογραφίες μπορείτε να δείτε στο Gallery

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΠΟΣΔ 2o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2022 - Αποτελέσματα*

----------

